# More prayers for DH update #48



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Just got off the phone with Jerry and things are NOT going well with his recovery.  He has been having serious problems with his breathing since being released from the hospital. He kept insisting to me that he was having asthma attacks and I kept arguing that it was more than likely related to the surgery and that he needed to call his doctor and not to self medicate. Easier said than done. :smilie_tischkante: 

Well, he did call his doctor, finally, and was told to go get a chest x-ray and then to bring it in. The x-ray shows that he has pneumonia (which is not good and often happens after bypass surgery and something that I was afraid of) and he is also in congestive heart failure. His doctor was not in (he is in surgery) but the PA that saw him increased his lasix to 160MG twice a day. That is a HUGE dose. He was already on 80 MG twice a day and the doctors were worried about his kidneys with that dosage, doubling his dosage is very scary. And they did not give him any meds for the pneumonia. :smpullhair: 

He is supposed to have another x-ray and blood work on Monday and he already had an appointment with the surgeon scheduled for Tuesday and one with his regular cardiologist on Thursday. :thumbsup: 

In the meantime, he's in a lot of pain, can't breath and is crying. My husband is crying on the phone to me. My husband never cries so this is even more frigthening. :smcry: 

Of course I feel helpless as I'm in Albuquerque and he's in Phoenix. I have a call into the doctor to see what is really going on as I'm never certain that Jerry is getting all the facts correct and I have not talked with my step-daughter yet. All I know is that things are NOT going well with his recovery and I don't have any answers. :crying: 

In addition to everything else, I have a bad cold which I caught last Friday -- so it is on it's way to going away (I hope). I want to get back on the plane and go to Phoenix immediately, but if he catches my cold, it will only make him worse. :yucky: 

So here I sit at the office, waiting for a call back from the doctor's office and feeling totally helpless and upset. :crying 2:


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

Hugz, love, prayers, patience...I pray all gets resolved positively A S A P....How frightening fo you all.....Please, feel better and try to keep positive.....x0x0x00x N :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

:grouphug: I know you may be feeling helpless, but believe you me, you are helping hugely. Trust me. Hubby's do not...do not...cry to anyone...and he has YOU to do that. That is priceless. You are giving him a safe place to go to, to share just how he is feeling and I am soooooooooooo proud that he is doing that.

All the prayers in the world coming your way. Sometimes after surgeries there are set backs, but it's all a part of the recovery. 

Bless you sweetheart. We all are here for you....and trust me....you are hubby's rock and you are helping in ways, that no one else can.

:grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## elizabeth (Oct 31, 2008)

I am so sorry you are all going through this.....it is so scary. Please know you are in my prayers. Please keep us informed!


----------



## mamamia (Jul 26, 2008)

:grouphug: Thinking of you and praying your husband makes a quick recovery rayer:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh, Lynn, you must feel so helpless right now. I'm sorry for Jerry .....AND you. I hope things turn around here and you both get feeling better quickly. 

Just remember depression is not uncommon with heart patients, I hope things aren't as bad as.....well as he thinks. Maybe his doctor will have something better to say. rayer:


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

Oh, I am so sorry you are going through this, and hubby, too. Please know that prayers are being said for him and for you. Try to stay strong. As someone said, you are his rock. But, I do know it is hard to hear your hubby cry. I pray things will turn around soon, for the better. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Keep calling that doctor. CHF (congestive heart failure) is really scarry. I'm not trying to scare you, but he needs a ABG(arterial blood gas) test to see where his oxygenation and carbon dioxide (the gases of respiration) are. He may need some temporary help breathing with oxygen or CPAP. The Lasix will help to get the fluid off his lungs, and that will help him breath. But, if he is crying to you, and is feeling like he can't breath, he needs intervention. Can someone take him to an ER if the MD is not available? Push for answers. You know him best. P.S. I am a Respiratory Therapist by trade, and a Maltese lover at heart. You can PM me if you have more questions.

Pam


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

Oh Lynn, I'm so sorry to hear about your husbands health issues. It must be so frustrating to be so far at a time like this. I really don't understand why the doc didn't put him on antibiotics for the pneumonia.....and if he's literally having trouble breathing with concurrent CHF, maybe he needs to go to the ER. Monday's a long way off with that type of respiratory distress.

Please keep us posted!

PS...I agree with the above post by Pammy! (I'm an RN)


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Hugs to you and Jerry. I hope his medication adjustment can help him.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Sending hugs, prayers and warm thoughts your way! I sure hope your hubby feels better real soon!! rayer:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (pammy4501 @ Jan 29 2009, 04:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=715394


> Keep calling that doctor. CHF (congestive heart failure) is really scarry. I'm not trying to scare you, but he needs a ABG(arterial blood gas) test to see where his oxygenation and carbon dioxide (the gases of respiration) are. He may need some temporary help breathing with oxygen or CPAP. The Lasix will help to get the fluid off his lungs, and that will help him breath. But, if he is crying to you, and is feeling like he can't breath, he needs intervention. Can someone take him to an ER if the MD is not available? Push for answers. You know him best. P.S. I am a Respiratory Therapist by trade, and a Maltese lover at heart. You can PM me if you have more questions.
> 
> Pam[/B]


I was thinking the same thing. It sounds as if he's in need of immediate help. Is his daughter home with him? Call her if you can, maybe on her cell phone if she's not home.

I'm so sorry Lynn. I'm praying like crazy for you both. This is just an awful situation for you. :grouphug:


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I dont have any words of wisdom beyond the comments above, but I just want to give you a big hug. :grouphug:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm so sorry  I'll be praying for both of you rayer: rayer: it's good that you are not going there with having a cold. it must be so hard for you to be away. hang in there :grouphug: :grouphug: you and your husband will be in my thoughts and prayers :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh I am SOOO SORRY!! i will keep him in my thoughts -please keep us updated. *hugs you*


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Yes, I agree that he needs something for the pneumonia immediately. Bless your heart, I know how you feel........if you can just talk to the doctor, this may be straightened out. God Bless and Good Luck....prayers are beings said for your husband and you~~~


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks eveyone. You are the best.

I just got off the phone with the Doctor. Here's what's going on according to him.

Jerry does not actually have pneumonia or if so, it's very slight. The doctor that took the x-ray thought it saw pneumonia maybe, but his cardiologist isn't concerned about it.

Since Jerry has had Cardiomyopathy for 17 years, he has had Congestive Heart Failure every day for that time period. He does seem to have more fluid building up in his lungs at the present time and that is why they've increased his lasix and also given him another diuretic to help get the fluid off of his lungs. A lot of the problem has to do with his body getting use to the mitral valve repair which should eventually make him feel a lot better.

I doubt that the person that was reading the x-ray was aware of Jerry's Cardiomyopathy. If not, it is alarming to see his x-ray if you're not expecting the Cardiomyopathy and is always very concerning to a radialogist the first time. Been though this for 17 years.

If the diuretics don't help his breathing by some time later today or tomorrow, he will need to be admitted to the hospital, but his Doctor believes that this will take care of the problem. I do too, as we have gone through this a number of times over the year and the diuretics always seem to do the trick, but it does take a couple of days.

Jerry seems to be having a little panic attack which happens when he feels that he can't breath and the radiologist or doctor was very harse in telling me what he saw so that it scared Jerry even more. To DH the term Congestive Heart Failure means that his heart is failing and that he's going to DIE, but isn't really what the term is used for in this instance. His surgeon or the PA would not have used that term with him as it can be very scary.

I've talked to DH again and calmed him down and let him know that he should be feeling much better as soon as he begins the new/additional meds.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhh, I'm so very sorry to hear this. I sure hope that he will turn a corner on his recovery. My thoughts are with you both. :grouphug:

EDIT: Oh, I see we posted at the same time. I'm glad to hear that things are looking better... Hope it continues..


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Jan 29 2009, 05:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=715444


> Thanks eveyone. You are the best.
> 
> I just got off the phone with the Doctor. Here's what's going on according to him.
> 
> ...


I am so glad he has you :grouphug: and I know he is too. I will keep the prayers coming.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh, that sounds so much better.....I know you are relieved to have gotten through to the doctor!!! So sorry you had to be upset about that!!!! This has got to be so hard on you too!!!! I pray the lasik gets rid of the fluid so he can breathe better!!!! Please let us know.........God Bless!!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:smheat: This is all so stressful! I hope he recoops quickly enough to take that trip you guys have planned later this year! (otherwise, I might have to step in to help you out....  )


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Pat -- if he doesn't get better soon, you will definitely have to step in and go to Paris with me. We'd probably have lots more fun!!!! :wine:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

My friends husband has a multitude of breathing problems. He is on oxygen full time. When he thinks he can not breath he too has major panic attacks. Those panic attacks are so scary. rayer: 
Hope your husband feels better soon.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh, Lynn, I am so sorry that Jerry is having problems. I know how hard it must be for you to be so far away.

I will pray that he gets better quickly!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Lynn,
I'm glad that your husband isn't as bad as you originally thought. Hopefully the additional meds will have him feeling better real soon. Sending you lots of positive thoughts for a quick recovery.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Prayers for DH and you. We seem to share a lot of the same issues except dh is here & I am trying to take care of him, which is very stressful and tiring for both of us. Hope the diuretics work rapidly and he starts to mend.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm so glad Jerry doesn't have pneumonia - that's very good news! I hope the diuretics will get rid of the fluid and help him breathe more easily - I can certainly understand that kind of distress causing a panic attack - there aren't too many things scarier than not being able to breathe!! 
Thinking of you and sending :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:.


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Jan 29 2009, 04:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=715444


> Thanks eveyone. You are the best.
> 
> I just got off the phone with the Doctor. Here's what's going on according to him.
> 
> ...


Bless Jerry's heart I really feel for him. I know it is very scary not being able to breath. It is very helpless feeling not able to get a good breath. I have been in the same situation and feel his anxiety. What type of heart failure does he have? I would think oxygen would help him as well. Please ask the Doc about that.

Please give Jerry my get well wishes. From a fellow CHF.
prayers coming your way,
Nancy


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Lynn, both you and Jerry are in my prayers rayer: rayer: I will pray that he feels much better real soon so that you can relax and recoup properly from your cold 
You need to take good care of yourself too :grouphug:


----------



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

aww lynn i hope everything is going to be ok... 


rayer:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

My goodness, you both have certainly had a rough time. I hope the medications help quickly and he starts feeling much better. 

My prayers continue to be with you and your husband. rayer: :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

OMG Lynn, I will continue to pray that his recovery goes well. I am so sorry to hear that he is in pain and has a lot of fluid in his lungs. I am happy that the doctor is not too worried about it and does not think it is pneumonia. I will keep you and your husband in my prayers. {{{{{Hugs}}}}}


----------



## Nataliescents (Dec 27, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about your husband I understand how helpless you feel, my husband was diagnosed with conjestive heart failure two years ago and he is on a CPAP at night he was diagnosed at two years ago at the age of 38, it is a scary time but just keep praying he will be ok . Ask the dr why they aren't giving him medicine for his phemona, I don't want his lungs to collapse I don't want to sacre you but to just be aware.
Your in my prayers


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Remembering you and Jerry in my prayers Lynne. rayer: This is about the hardest thing you could go through. Hang in there and remember to take care of you! :wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

My heart goes out to both of you Lynn. You have been so strong thru this...continued prayers for Jerry. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Lynn.. so sorry your hubby has been having some problems... I'm sure your speaking directly to the Dr and then back to Jerry has helped calm him. .. and sounds like it helped calm you a bit as well. 
I will be keeping him in my prayers.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Lynn I'm so sorry to hear Jerry is still having problems. I hope the medication gets him back on the road to recovery. 
Hugs and prayers for you both.


----------



## maltilover (May 6, 2006)

I'm so sorry, I hope your husband has a restful night and can breathe better now. I'm sure that is a panicky feeling to not be able to breathe well.


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

Hang in there, Lynn. Try to rest the best you can. hugs, Sue


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

I'm so sorry, I hope Jerry feels better soon. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

Continued prayers for Jerry and for you... ((hugs))


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Sorry to hear to hear what your husband is going through...I will keep him in my prayers.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Lynn, I'm so sorry Jerry's recovery isn't going as smoothly as we had all hoped. I hope the new diuretics will work like a charm on him, and his breathing will improve immensely. Please keep us posted. I hope to hear better news the next time around! rayer:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: Just saw that post. Glad it's not as bad as you first thought. Hope Jerry will feel better soon.


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

Wow, I hope your husband is feeling better soon. It must be so hard for you so far away. Stay positive!


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

:grouphug: I'm sorry to hear this, I hope that things get better with the medication changes and that he is feeling better soon :grouphug:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Talked to DH about 9:00 a.m. and he had had a rough night waking every couple of hours with his lungs filled with fluid. :crying: 

But I just got off the phone with him this eveing and he's feeling much, much better. He says that he's been in the bathroom almost 24/7 because the diuretics are making him "go - Go - GO" which is, of course, what they are supposed to be doing. :biggrin: So they are helping to get the excess fluids off his lungs and he is able to breath a lot better this evening. :chili: :chili: 

Having experienced this a number of times over the 17 years that he has had Cardiomyopathy, I am cautiously optimistic. I know that it isn't an overnight fix and just pray that they will be able to get this all stablized without the use of this much med -- his kidneys can't stand this much diuretics for an extended period of time.

I am very anxious to hear what his regular cardiologist has to say -- and that appointment is next week on Thursday. He has been with us every step of the way for the 17 years and has been the one to pull Jerry through so many times. I have trust and faith in this doctor, and so, I will be anxious to hear his concerns and thoughts and plans for DH.

Please keep praying. And thanks for always being there and the tons of support that you, my SM friends, provide. You are the BEST!!!!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Sending prayers for you and Jerry :grouphug: 

Cathy


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

Sooooo glad to hear this better news! Maybe you, too, will rest better tonight. The prayers are still going, and God is still healing! Take care of you, and be sure to tell Jerry that SM is praying hard for him!


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm so glad to hear that he's feeling better, now I hope that he, and you, can get some rest tonight :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm so glad the pneumonia was a scare only and you husband is feeling better tonight. I will continue to pray for him and for you, Lynn.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm glad to hear he's doing better.

I will keep him and you in my thoughts.


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

We are here for you, Lynn.

Enjoyed talking to you today,
Martha


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Lynn, I certainly will say a prayer for your husband's recovery. Hope his improvements keeps going swiftly.


----------



## elizabeth (Oct 31, 2008)

I will continue to pray for healing for your DH. It is so hard and such a helpless feeling to watch someone we love suffer.....I am glad he is better and we'll all hope that each day he'll get stronger and stronger! rayer:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Lynn so glad the meds have helped Jerry breathe better .. though I do realize your concerns . My hubby has COPD and though Thank God we've been able to slow progression it is still worrisome at times. The last pulmonary visit the Dr put him on oxygen. We have the whole set up here at home now. We were also told it was as much to help protect his heart as his breathing. 
know your hubby will continue to be in my prayers!


----------

